# Left to each lunch alone.



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> According to Zig Zigglar it means a sure sale when you get stood up! I go stood up a few weeks ago and followed his advice and close the sale later that day. Maybe just coincidence maybe not?


Bull sh.... Over the years I have had many customers stand me up. Now, when I make an appointment a few days in advance I call ahead to confirm. Sometimes they STILL don't show. Rarely do they call back, even more rarely do they apologize, and almost never do I get the sale.

Had one last year: 40 miles each way. They call Monday. Apointment Thursday. Call Thursday morning. Go out thrusday evening. Not home. I call on their cel. "Oh ya. Some friends came over and wanted to go to a movie".
No apology, nothing. "Do they want to reschedule? " "We'll Call you"

So I don't believe it.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd give it one more shot. If he no shows again then screw'em. At that point let him set an appointment then don't show, turn it around on him & see how he likes it.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

Thewoodman said:


> OK here is the story.
> 
> I had a lunch appointment today with a local restoration company. It took me a couple of weeks to pin this guy down for lunch. I get there a little early and got a table then waited.
> 
> At 15 minutes after the set time I called to see if he was running late. He tells me " oh ya I was meaning to call and let you know I was going out of town today and can not make lunch"


I would say that when I have an appointment with a general contractor, 50% of the time they don't show. Don't get upset, it comes with the turf. I always confirm the night before, which more often than not reveals that they have forgotten the appointment.


----------



## Guilt Trip (Feb 3, 2009)

Lunch is Lunch,
My Rules! 
#1. If you bring a Cell phone to my table and it Rings,Buzzes,Beeps or Plays Jazz, You Buy Lunch Period. and That is Explained when we sit down. 

# 2. If you try to sell me anything You Pay and I want buy anything you show or tell me about from you.

# 3. If you try to talk about any Job or the Jobs from Hell, You Pay and I may tell you NEVER ASK ME FOR LUNCH EVER AGAIN.

# 4. Let's talk about your Hobbies, Family and Kids , Let's talk Family and Fun.

# 5. :clap: Let's Do Lunch
]


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I do believe Mike nailed it. I like to find out people's interests, hobbies, about their kids, all the little things that you can connect with. All the while sizing them up and thinking about the best way to get the papers signed.
> 
> I dislike and get very bored with a straight forward 30 minute sales pitch. Connect with the persons interests and desires, then sell them that bathroom!!


 I'm there for work not to be your friend. I have no interest in what kinds of games you like to watch or what your kids do. Either you are interested in what I have to offer or your not. If not fine, get someone that is more interested in looking at boys in tight pants pummel each other than completeing the task at hand. My personal life is just that and none of their business just as theirs is none of mine. Once on the job I will not make sure your dog is in/out or move your motorcycle out of our way to work either, not my job or responability.


----------



## BSCi (Sep 23, 2009)

MetalBender said:


> I'm there for work not to be your friend. I have no interest in what kinds of games you like to watch or what your kids do. Either you are interested in what I have to offer or your not. If not fine, get someone that is more interested in looking at boys in tight pants pummel each other than completeing the task at hand. My personal life is just that and none of their business just as theirs is none of mine. Once on the job I will not make sure your dog is in/out or move your motorcycle out of our way to work either, not my job or responability.


Seriously? I always let people I'm working with- for, under or over get as friendly as they want. I just control my end of it by maintaining professionalism and letting them be as comfortable and share as much as they want. People generally appreciate that, and it can turn them into repeat customers. 

Of course if you're a troll with no social skills, stick to business.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

After the job is sold and we're on the job if they wanna BS ok, fine. But not on the first meeting, it's about the job and nothing more.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> .....and when I am selling a job, it is all business....anyone else?


That would be too easy.

I talk business then find some common ground and speak about something that interests the client. Then the sale is solid.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

MetalBender said:


> I'm there for work not to be your friend. I have no interest in what kinds of games you like to watch or what your kids do. Either you are interested in what I have to offer or your not. If not fine, get someone that is more interested in looking at boys in tight pants pummel each other than completeing the task at hand. My personal life is just that and none of their business just as theirs is none of mine. Once on the job I will not make sure your dog is in/out or move your motorcycle out of our way to work either, not my job or responability.


Ok so you do not want to be sold
However turn that around what are you trying to sell.
People buy things from people they trust and like (emphasis on like)
if you can find a connection outside of the scope of work you will be more sucessful. If not then you will be mediocre at sales at best.



BSCi said:


> Seriously? I always let people I'm working with- for, under or over get as friendly as they want. I just control my end of it by maintaining professionalism and letting them be as comfortable and share as much as they want. People generally appreciate that, and it can turn them into repeat customers.
> 
> Of course if you're a troll with no social skills, stick to business.


Always mantain a professional attitude and demeanor but finding common interests and playing on them is both professional and good business



MetalBender said:


> After the job is sold and we're on the job if they wanna BS ok, fine. But not on the first meeting, it's about the job and nothing more.


And I bet your close rate is 15% or less.
I know, I tried your approach and that's what I was able to acheive.
Finding common ground and BS' ing raised the close rate 10%.
Thats almost 66% more income than not BS'ing.
Think about it.
B'sing good
all business bad
B'sing make more money
not b'sing make less
Where do you want to be?


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

If I go to purchase a new vehicle and the sales man wants to BS about the big game last night he/she will not be getting any of my money. Same if they would rather talk about their/my personal life. If they are not able to stay on task and know the information about the vehicle I'm interested in I'll move on to someone that can. The same hold true for the suppliers I choose to purchase from. There are several who want to take me to lunch to BS and one even stopped at my personal home, he was promptly told to never do such a thing again after my wife called to let me know he had stopped. I'm a siding guy, not a sales man or a socialite.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MetalBender said:


> If I go to purchase a new vehicle and the sales man wants to BS about the big game last night he/she will not be getting any of my money. Same if they would rather talk about their/my personal life. If they are not able to stay on task and know the information about the vehicle I'm interested in I'll move on to someone that can. The same hold true for the suppliers I choose to purchase from. There are several who want to take me to lunch to BS and one even stopped at my personal home, he was promptly told to never do such a thing again after my wife called to let me know he had stopped. I'm a siding guy, not a sales man or a socialite.


It's fine for you to operate that way with people who you are writing checks to. But if you operate that way with people who are writing checks to you, I'm sure you are having a hard time with sales.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Before this biz I owned a Manufacturers Rep agency for 20 years. I sold products to buyers that spoke to salesmen every day, that was their job. All things being equal the buyer would rather buy from someone they like or connect with than not, just human nature. You have to know when to sell product and when to sell yourself, two very different situations.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with an earlier comment, which said something to the effect of: Why waste time with lunch? Make an appointment at their office and go talk to the guy!


----------

